# Help me choose another Alpine doe for my herd



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

There is two that I am interested in right now and need alittle help.I bought from this lady before and really happy with my doe I got so going back for a second.I need more milk since I'm expecting my 5th child end of August.We drink and use alot of milk.Anyways it's between 
Ravenwood Funny face or Ravenwood Genteel Lady
She said Funny Face maybe taken as someone said they were going to put a deposit on her but she hasn't got it yet.I told her I would go as soon as tomorrow to get either or but wanted to check them out.
Here's the website to view them http://www.ravenwoodgoats4sale.com/Does.html
Help me choose please!


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I would definitely go with Funny Face. She looks a lot more dairy to me and I like the looks of her udder. I would go with the proven doe over the FF for sure. Just me though... Good luck, and congratulations!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you! very true.I thought about that to.The doe I bought from her before is a ff and she is kidding with triplets May 1st.Just don't know what her udder and production is going to be like though.Hate the unknown although they all come from good lines so really how could I go wrong?


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I vote for funny face too, she is nice and very pretty. Plus those teats look like good size for milking.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I would definitely go with Funny Face. I don't like the other one much at all. Me loves Alpines.  :drool:  :drool:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Can you tell me what you don't like about the other one? Curious.I know her look is different


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't like the other one, Funny Face is definately more correct. 
The other one is not very long. You could so much better than her for the price. She's still very young, so she is in her akward stage. But she does not have the length in her back, and she does not look very tall. She looks kindof "squattie." If you drew a box around Genteel Lady, she would look more square than rectangle. You want a rectangle. There are other things, but that is a basic place to start.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I looked at the pedigrees and looked up the bucks and does behind them

Funny Face's teats wing out badly -- her sire's dam doesnt show a rear picture of her udder so I cant see if this is something she also has as a flaw but I think not since she is a National Champion. Funny Face lacks in rear udder height. This could come with future freshenings but its a gamble.

I cant find any pictures of her dam - thats frustrating. But the Dam's Dam is gorgeous http://olentangyalpines.com/almandine.shtml

Genteel Lady might not be snazzy to look at right now but remember she isnt clipped and it looks to be a pregnant picture of her since she is a 2010 baby. I like her rear angulation much better then Funny Face.
I like her sire's dam even better then the previous doe and she is a recent National champion. She comes from more powerful lines it looks like so she will hold up much better.

Genteel Lady's full sister Genteel Lass is really nice looking too from her picture.

Personally I would go with Genteel Lady as my purchase - my :2cents:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I looked at Genteel Lass before and she had to be caught and took 3 of us.She is indeed beautiful but if I can't handle her..then I will have a hard time with milking her.She doesn't like to be touched at all. Funny Face does look more correct but her teats look a bit small to me to hand milk comfortably.Genteel Lady will grow more and may end up being a very nice doe indeed.It's so hard telling what they will turn out to be and their udders and that's what gets me.I'm still new to all this but learning and wanting to improve my herd is very important.That's why I asked ya'll to get some input.I'm just not sure.I know I'm going to get different views as some people look at whole body,others pedigree,then some just look at udders and milk production.I want it all but not going to find that perfect doe I suspect.Still undecided...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Are the pictures of Funny Face from her FF or SF?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm guessing SF but I'll call her today and ask.I wanted to look at them today but roads are getting icy  I sent her an email but she isn't to quick in responding and I am an impatient person that doesn't want to miss out on getting one of these does.....BUT I did have intentions of getting a doe from Addi Hill Farm so thought I would see what ya'll thought of these does too.
She said she would be selling one of her does in milk when they are finished kidding this spring.I don't know which ones she is selling though.Here is the link and let me know what you would do in my situation.Wait and get a doe in milk from Addi Hill or get one from Ravenwoon bred! 
http://addihill.com/index.shtml


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will look at that when I get home - hard to do on my phone 

If its Funny Face's SF then the teats won't change much but if its her FF there is hope


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Well your interested in milk, so if possible, I would wait for a doe from Addie Hill. The quality at that farm seems, TO ME, to surpass the quality of Ravenwood. The animals just look better. :rainbow:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beings the buck that the bred does is bred to is not anywhere to be seen so I dont know what his dam's udder looks like you are taking a gamble on the kids.

But if you are looking for a nice milk and show doe then I agree with SkyesRanch the Addi Hill does are much nicer.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you for the input.I do prefer French Alpines.I guess the thought of the does having Olentangy Lines and being bred is what got me so interested at Ravenwoods does.I will wait till spring for Addi Hill.She told me prices would be between $350-$400 for a doe in milk which is very reasonable


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Well the Addi Hill does are very nice and I would definitely say they are of higher quality, but I think for my money I would still take Funny Face and her baby/babues when she freshens. If she freshens with twins (does, I'm being optimistic) then I would think you could recoup at least most of your purchase price for her. At least it would be that way in my area. You can't even look at a papered alpine doeling for less than $300 here though. I might be more inclined to say go with Addi Hill if you knew what does she was selling, or if she was selling them bred. Just my thoughts... Good luck either way!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, at least one optimistic thing about this economy is, you should be able to get some quality does for cheap at this time. If you can afford to save up, you can get a REALLY nice doe for a little more. You should be able to get a nice one for about the same price as those are listed, I'd hold out until after kidding season when the does will be more plentiful.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm having a hard time finding quality Alpines close by me.So far Addi Hill is the only one offering does in milk.The rest just have kids for sale soon. PJ Bailey's has really nice Alpines but just kids for sale.We need the milk


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Though I am not an Alpine person, I do prefer the looks and style of the Olentangy Alpines. The ones I have seen pictured tend to be more consistant, but that's just my opinion. If you are interested, I would go check them out. It's hard to tell since Funny Face is shaved and Lady is not. They pedigrees are similar. Their dams are paternal half sisters. Funny Face's sire, Highlight, is a paternal half brother to Radical Gesture, Lady's paternal granddam. Here is Lady's maternal granddam: http://olentangyalpines.com/sapphire.shtml And here is a Guy Noir(sire of both does dams) daughter: http://olentangyalpines.com/cinnabarina.shtml

Gotta love ADGA for their genetics page!  Here is Advocate's dam: http://olentangyalpines.com/adularia.shtml And here is his sire, Fortune's, page along with several of his daughters: http://olentangyalpines.com/fortune.shtml


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Just got an email from Mary (Addi Hill) and she said she has a long list of people wanting does this year so my chances might be slim to none getting one  I told her I would be willing to put a deposit on one but she didn't say anything.UGH! Last doe to kid is May so that's when any will become available.I may just go look at Ravenwoods and get one and if I'm lucky enough that Addi Hill has one available for me, I'll just buy another doe (oh darn heehee) Really do like Olentangy lines and wish they didn't relocate!! To own a part of that would be awesome! It's a step toward getting what I want for my herd. I'm going to look around still but I'm getting anxious is all. Thanks for the info Jacque!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

JessaLynn said:


> I'm having a hard time finding quality Alpines close by me.So far Addi Hill is the only one offering does in milk.The rest just have kids for sale soon. PJ Bailey's has really nice Alpines but just kids for sale.We need the milk


I completely understand. Here, there are not many alpine goat breeders here. This is Nubian, Boer and Nigerian Dwarf country LOL. Can you find a goat creamery near by? Sometimes they will be willing to sell goats. Maybe not papered, but if they are a creamery, they will have goats with good milk output.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't believe so.I did go threw ADGA's member websites and tracked down a couple alpine breeders.Couple have responded back and said they may have does in milk available come spring time.Well I'm a sitting duck untill then.Got to search for a buck as well.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Well I have decided to buy Ravenwood Funny Face.She is a proven milker and really want her lines in my herd.I am still looking at Addi Hill's herd and if one is available I will purchase another in the spring.I went back and forth with it and I really like Funny Face.I'm picking her up this weekend!! Thank you for all your help! Really excited :leap: :clap: More baby goaties on our farm...yippeeeee :stars: :stars: :kidred: :kidred: Her being bred to Olentangy lines is awesome and I doubt I'll have trouble selling them.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm really happy to hear that you're buying Funny Face. I liked her, her lines, and the buck she is bred to. Can't wait to see pictures of the wonderful babies!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Just hoping the weather isn't bad.We have a storm coming threw and I have an hour drive to get her. ray: I'm on the hunt for a new sire this year for our herd.That's going to be difficult


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats on your new doe! I love her spots. When are you going to be able to pick her up?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

She's here!! She's here :leap: :clap: :stars: I just picked her up.She needs alittle grooming (hooves trimmed,coats alittle rough) I'm paranoid about these things.She was so nervous and shaking still but I'm sure she'll calm down and get settled in.I have her in a seperate pen from the rest so they can see each other but no fighting! So happy to have her here.Gonna wait till tomorrow to give her a good hoof trimming and worm her.Her coat is very scruffy and I think it's lack of minerals.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

How exciting! I'm sure you'll have her fixed up in no time. We need pictures!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll get pictures soon.I have to take them with my phone.I have the old style 35mm camera  She's getten along ok so far.Eating and nervously watching and listening to everything.I want to trim her hooves so bad right now UGH! I want to give her a day to relax though.I did find a buck and sending my deposit Monday for him.Yeehaw!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Here she is! I trimmed her hooves and they are abit mishapen but she did good.I gave her some probios and wormed her so she is good for alittle while.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I love her marking's! Beautiful goat, congrat's


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Congratulations! She looks like a sweet heart!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

She has very flashy markings for an Alpine and I LOVE it!  She is a sweetie indeed! Excited to see her kids! :stars:


----------

